# Broderick's Got...



## Rich5150 (Dec 24, 2008)

Another Custom 7 from the latest issue of Revolver




[/IMG]
Looks like another RGA style with a 3 way Toggle and a ZR trem

Or is this old


----------



## Anthony (Dec 24, 2008)

Finally, new pics! Awesome!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 24, 2008)

Holy hell - that guitar is fucking amazing!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 24, 2008)

The successful bastid. 

I see he's using locking nuts too, now.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 24, 2008)

Man, fuck Ibanez. Seriously!  They make yet another ridiculously awesome LACS for Broderick yet they won't make something like that as a standard model (shit even a sig model for him, two birds with one stone) and then wonder why their 7-string sales aren't as high as they could be.  MAKE IT HAPPEN, PEOPLE WILL BUY IT!   It's purple too!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 24, 2008)

That one is even sexier then his first one IMO


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 24, 2008)

I was just going to post I'm glad he's finally using a locking nut  Looks awesome though


----------



## budda (Dec 24, 2008)

ITS NOT FLAT BLACK


----------



## Solstafir (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm even more happy cause it's not a Dean


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 24, 2008)

^ FAIL! 

Flat Black wins! 



Solstafir said:


> I'm even more happy cause it's not a Dean



+ 1


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 24, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Man, fuck Ibanez. Seriously!  They make yet another ridiculously awesome LACS for Broderick yet they won't make something like that as a standard model (shit even a sig model for him, two birds with one stone) and then wonder why their 7-string sales aren't as high as they could be.  MAKE IT HAPPEN, PEOPLE WILL BUY IT!   It's purple too!



THis post is truth. I would buy that guitar if ibanez produced it. THey wont. So i wont be buying anything from ibanez any time soon


----------



## ajdehoogh (Dec 24, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> That one is even sexier then his first one IMO


 
 And that one was difficult to top.


----------



## IrfaanSE801 (Dec 24, 2008)

That guitar is EXACTLY what I've been waiting for from Ibanez!


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 24, 2008)

This post is like taking a kid to a candy store but then telling them don't touch anything.

Another guitar that will be further replicated via custom shop builders.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 24, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> THis post is truth. I would buy that guitar if ibanez produced it. THey wont. So i wont be buying anything from ibanez any time soon



Yeah exactly, if they haven't figured out why so many people are drooling over the previous Broderick LACS (and this one now too, OMG so hot!), Ibanez should pack up their shit and go home.  The news about the maple-fretboard 7 is great, but if they would finally put out an RGA7 with the same specs as Broderick's guitar I know a shit-ton of folks that would buy one. I know I would, seriously.  Maybe they'll listen someday....


----------



## dream-thief (Dec 24, 2008)

If ibanez were gonna put something like that on production, it'll likely as not be expensive as hell though. Meaning most people would stick with other people anyway.

If they put it up at a decent price, hell yeah, I just can't see it ever happening.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 24, 2008)

I still maintain that the only guitar I am likely to buy in the next x number of years is one of these, if they're ever produced...


----------



## Ramsay777 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hopefully, they may put a ZR trem on a future RG7!!

I'm sure that'd please a few!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 24, 2008)

Solstafir said:


> I'm even more happy cause it's not a Dean



This!

The last thing we need is another quality player jumping to play poor quality Deans for the sake of a quick buck!


----------



## Demeyes (Dec 24, 2008)

That guitar is really sweet looking. 
It's got everything. Great top, binding, reverse headstock. The amount of people drooling over these LACS means that Ibanez could really start paying attention and making a few adjustments to the 7's available.


----------



## darbdavys (Dec 24, 2008)

dream-thief said:


> If ibanez were gonna put something like that on production, it'll likely as not be expensive as hell though. Meaning most people would stick with other people anyway.
> 
> If they put it up at a decent price, hell yeah, I just can't see it ever happening.


Well, the sigs from Ibanez aren't the highest priced guitars (except the top Universes and JEMs)


----------



## silentrage (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm an ibanez noob, what's the deal with LACS guitars? Why are they so sought after?

I actually like his green top one better, it'd be perfect with locking nuts.


----------



## Scali (Dec 24, 2008)

Damnit Chris... You get all the cool Ibanezes, and we get nothing!

I must say the ZR7 surprises me a bit. Chris is the first 'pro' player I've seen with it. Herman Li said he didn't like it... and I've not seen any other signature or custom Ibanez with a ZR yet.



silentrage said:


> I'm an ibanez noob, what's the deal with LACS guitars? Why are they so sought after?


 
Well, LACS stands for Los Angeles Custom Shop, if I'm not mistaken.
From what I understood, it's a custom shop that builds one-off guitars to the specs of their customers, usually endorsees such as Chris Broderick.
So LACS guitars are the cream of the crop in build quality, often have rather unique features, and the guitars are very rare, since so few are made of the same model.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 24, 2008)

silentrage said:


> I'm an ibanez noob, what's the deal with LACS guitars? Why are they so sought after?
> 
> I actually like his green top one better, it'd be perfect with locking nuts.



They are like the ultimate in guitar build quality, and you can't get one unless you are a player. If I am correct, you can't buy one, even if you are rich as, they only offer them to endorserees, and even they have to pay for them. But they are renowned as pretty much the ultimate in 7 strings.


----------



## S-O (Dec 24, 2008)

^ LA Custom shop.
They are l337.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 24, 2008)

Man, I'm almost glad that Ibanez will probably never make this so I don't have to try and afford it! 

Just me though right?


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 24, 2008)

Esp Griffyn said:


> They are like the ultimate in guitar build quality, and you can't get one unless you are a player. If I am correct, you can't buy one, even if you are rich as, they only offer them to endorserees, and even they have to pay for them. But they are renowned as pretty much the ultimate in 7 strings.


 
well they pop up on the used market time to time. Often an endorsee will either sells it/gives it to a friend who then sells it, gets a new guitar they like better, switch companies, or sell it off for some sort of charity function.

Either way I've only ever played one and it easily topped some of the better customs i've played.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2008)

That son-of-a-bitch HAD to make me GAS for another one of this guitars, didn't he...?!


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 24, 2008)

Is Broderick psychic? cause he seems to be able to pick out custom guitars that EVERY player wants!  

I haven't heard anyone say a bad word about his customs and it's very rare that guitar players are unified in opinion so why the hell isn't this a regular model? 
Even if Ibanez made it without his name on it or released it in a "designed by Chris Broderick" series it would sell, hell I don't even like locking trems and I only play extended scale length guitars but I would ditch all of my 7's in a second for one of these! 

C'mon Ibanez make our Christmas wish come true!


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 24, 2008)

i'll still continue saving for an RGA custom from Mike Sherman with my own headstock design.

that way i actually get an RGA, and get it to my precise specs

OH, and i will actually GET one as apposed to drooling for one


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 24, 2008)

Damnit, how am I supposed to get people to respond to my thread when they are all in here spanking it to Broderick's LACS's?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 24, 2008)

ugh....chris....im gunna end up robbing your ass one of these days.....and ill be a very happy man.....for about three hours...


----------



## Lakeflower (Dec 24, 2008)

Sweet axe. Diggin the rev headstock too.


----------



## antiochband (Dec 24, 2008)

goddamn, that is a piece of fine art


----------



## renzoip (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome guitar. They need to make him a signature model!!!


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 24, 2008)

I love the purple top.....need some more pics.


----------



## cyril v (Dec 24, 2008)

Every time I seen an awesome 7-string Ibanez that I can't own unless I'm in goddamned Megadeth, I feel like I've been slapped in the face. 

Even opening Ibanez's new catalouge, RGT320ZRS.. or the RGA321FBX... really, how hard is it to add another string? I guess a lot harder than doing nothing.


----------



## Bygde (Dec 24, 2008)

cyril v said:


> Even opening Ibanez's new catalouge, RGT320ZRS.. or the RGA321FBX... really, how hard is it to add another string? I guess a lot harder than doing nothing.


Because Ibanez thinks that they have to sell 5472389504738295074383290 guitars for a model to be successful.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 24, 2008)

hell, even IF ibanez did make it, it would run at LEAST a couple grand i'm sure, way too ridiculusly expensive for what it is


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 24, 2008)

that thing is awesomely awesome


----------



## AgentWalrus (Dec 24, 2008)

Bygde said:


> Because Ibanez thinks that they have to sell 5472389504738295074383290 guitars for a model to be successful.



well yea... thats kinda how it works


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 24, 2008)

Damn that guitar is one sexy beast. 

I'd buy it in a second.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 24, 2008)

If it didnt have a reverse headstock i would want it more, but that purple is sexy.


----------



## Izebecool (Dec 24, 2008)

He sure does have good taste in guitars. Man that guitar is sexy.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 24, 2008)

I want it, sadly if Ibanez ever makes it it will end up in the $1,600+ category of guitars that are way to expensive to not be exactly what I want 



Scali said:


> Damnit Chris... You get all the cool Ibanezes, and we get nothing!
> 
> I must say the ZR7 surprises me a bit. Chris is the first 'pro' player I've seen with it. Herman Li said he didn't like it... and I've not seen any other signature or custom Ibanez with a ZR yet.



Buz from Unearth has one on his silverburst S series


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, after giving it a second look, I'm noticing how much the carve+binding makes it look like playstopause's Agile custom.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 25, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> Is Broderick psychic? cause he seems to be able to pick out custom guitars that EVERY player wants!
> 
> I haven't heard anyone say a bad word about his customs


 
Must break cycle, it's a fuckin superstrat >.< !!! A REAL man would play a 7 string banjo with a firey purple paint job on quilt tuned to G 
















Though it's not pointy; I'd hit it, ask to marry it, divorce it cause I can't handle it, see the kids every weekend, and hook back up with it


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Crosses fingers, waits for sig*

I'd get it just for the BKP's 

Plus Chris and Loomis are just fucking amazing  I miss when he was in Nevermore. He could actually keep up with Chris and while their style's clashed a bit they made it work!


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 25, 2008)

sweet awesomeness i hope they are mass producing this thing! Like maybe its a new seven string model for next year and thats why he just got his update prototype? Hey a guy can dream!


----------



## sheener19 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well aside for the colour (which I absolutely love n e ways) hes officially made my dream guitar now. I loved it before but after the new trem and especially the mini toggle. The nut I'm fine either way with and the kill switch would be a push pull tone knob.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 25, 2008)

that...is...the...best Ibby ive ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diogene303 (Dec 25, 2008)

Sweet guitar , 


Nice to see Ibby building some nice stuff for him , the BKP , the ZR trem , the Capped top and binding .....and the colour ...equals cool !

Lets see what happens at NAMM next year ........... I can't wait to go myself .....as i'm going with my other half ....freebee trip ........


----------



## Solstafir (Dec 25, 2008)

2009 NAMM i believe it'll be Jackson's year, not Ibanez, unless they celebrate 10 years of boring expensive guitars. 
How can i say it in Japanese " NO-MORE-BASSWOOD"


----------



## Minoin (Dec 25, 2008)

Damn, that's truly gorgeous... Ibanez could be a very thriving company you know, if they only made some of that sweetness


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 25, 2008)

Absolutely stunning guitar. I'd love one.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 25, 2008)

needs better pics!!!


----------



## Jerich (Dec 25, 2008)

I know this guitar is sick..but a misconception is that this is an Ibanez..this is a LACS...Not a Import but a USA made custom for the endorsee just to promote the Logo of "IBANEZ"..This is a hade made guitar if the CB model rga ever comes out it will be a dark mirrored version of the original. and sooner or later chris will go to Dean...or DBZ guitars ...Ibanez wants to push Hermin le's guitar much more then push for a CB RGA 7....and Hermins guitar sucks really...the middle pickup get in the way...
On this order of the LACS chris has alot of imput onto what this guitar would be like..i would love to tell you what kinda wood it is made of...but no one would believe it....


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 25, 2008)

I wonder why he decided to go with a ZR and the locking nut.


----------



## Scali (Dec 25, 2008)

Jerich said:


> i would love to tell you what kinda wood it is made of...but no one would believe it....


 
Let me guess: basswood?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 25, 2008)

his other is mahogony i believe, so mahogony?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 25, 2008)

Jerich said:


> i would love to tell you what kinda wood it is made of...but no one would believe it....



Fess up or I'm going to Simmonsize you.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 25, 2008)

Jerich said:


> I know this guitar is sick..but a misconception is that this is an Ibanez..this is a LACS...Not a Import but a USA made custom for the endorsee just to promote the Logo of "IBANEZ"..



I'm pretty sure thats common knowledge, chief


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm gopnna gues presswood! XD


----------



## Solstafir (Dec 25, 2008)

... ancient.. chinese oak... ?








oh wait, that's JP's


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 25, 2008)

plywood. It's what I'd least expect and of all tone woods (well not really a tonewood) the only one I would say not a possibility.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 25, 2008)

Lovely guitar!



Jerich said:


> Hermins guitar sucks really...the middle pickup get in the way



It sucks because the middle p/u gets in the way?


----------



## Luan (Dec 25, 2008)

I prefer the old one.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 25, 2008)

It's really made of stainless steel.

>.>
<.<


----------



## Piledriver (Dec 25, 2008)

it could be made of basswood as he played a 1527 for a while and was pretty happy with it i think.
and lots of big luthiers use basswood+flame maple top-Suhr,Mcnaught,Tom Anderson..


----------



## cyril v (Dec 25, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> his other is mahogony i believe, so mahogony?



I'm pretty sure it is too, I think the only Basswood guitar he has is the 1527, which I'm sure he doesn't even use anymore.



Chris Broderick said:


> Hey All,
> 
> No worries. I have actually just picked up a new LACS 7 string with the ZR trem, and I honestly can't say enough great things about that trem. It looks very similar to the LACS, I toured with but I will have pics soon. *Also I have one more coming but it will be a transperent white with black transperent trim around the edge.*
> 
> Take care, Chris.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 25, 2008)

Absolutely awesome 

One thing though guys, I would bet money it's trans black 

Looks a lot like the tops on the HRG7s Ikebbe had a while ago.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 25, 2008)

The neck is made from Jesus's cross and the body is from the bow of Noah's Ark


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 25, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> The neck is made from Jesus's cross and the body is from the bow of Noah's Ark


with MOP inlays made from the last supers fish scales?


----------



## Harry (Dec 25, 2008)

Not much more I can say really, it's so damn amazing.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 25, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> with MOP inlays made from the last supers fish scales?


 
Those are from pearl Mohammed's wife had. The tremolo arm is from a piece of the Ark of the Covenant that came off when it went to Ethiopia


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 25, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> Those are from pearl Mohammed's wife had. The tremolo arm is from a piece of the Ark of the Covenant that came off when it went to Ethiopia


no, the bar is pure plutonium, and broderick uses atomic energy to shred


----------



## NickB11 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thats awesome, I wish Ibanez would open up that custom shop!! I think I heard that he was saying something about having a white flamed maple guitar made for him with black binding...sounded awesome too!


----------



## drenzium (Dec 26, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> no, the bar is pure plutonium, and broderick uses atomic energy to shred



no he uses custom picks made from the teeth of jesus himself


----------



## El Caco (Dec 26, 2008)

Read this very slowly and very carefully.



Are you sitting down?



You're going to to get very excited and then hate me.




Ready for it?





This guitar is going to be a Broderick signature model 




































Just kidding, I know nothing more than you do sorry but wouldn't it be nice


----------



## Scali (Dec 26, 2008)

s7eve said:


> This guitar is going to be a Broderick signature model


 
I have a feeling my S7320 is going up for sale soon


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## larry (Dec 26, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Read this very slowly and very carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

yeahh, that's a good one. wouldn't that be just extra fantastic if ibby
put out sigs for dino cazares, marten and fredrick, broderick, ishan
AND include 6,7,8, and 9 string versions of each with neck-thru and
side marker led options..


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 26, 2008)

Heh, I think some of you might wanna go over s7eve's post again

I'd really love to hear Chris' thoughts on the ZR7. For such a great piece of hardware Ibanez seem reluctant to actually use it.


----------



## larry (Dec 26, 2008)

heh, yeah i noticed... such a cruel joke. 
i've read some posts on here with mixed thoughts on the zr trem though.
but from personal experience, i tried the new s7 at sam ash months ago
with the zr offcourse.... and i dig it. it had a sligtly smoother feel than
the edge series of trems and the tension adjustment 'knob' in the rear
cavity is absolutely convenient for setups. i do applaud ibby for that.


----------



## Scali (Dec 26, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> I'd really love to hear Chris' thoughts on the ZR7. For such a great piece of hardware Ibanez seem reluctant to actually use it.


 
Well, someone quoted Chris Broderick earlier in this thread, which said that he really liked the trem.
I love my ZR7 aswell, but it seems that many people prefer the feel and sound of knife edges... Or perhaps it's just a case of them being wary of something they're not familiar with... And then there's the 'budget' stigma attached to the ZR, which is Ibanez' own fault in a way, because they only put it on the S series, which is mostly made in Indonesia and Korea. Those guitars would have had a Lo-TRS before the ZR. So I guess to some, the ZR is the same poor quality.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 26, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that the headstock says prestige instead of the artists name?


----------



## IM04 (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't know if it's been mentioned yet as I haven't read the whole thread. But Chris has decided to move into 6 strings for Megadeth.
Dave mentioned it to him about the picking style necessary for playing 'Deth being easier on a 6er and he's getting some made. It was posted by Dave on the Megadeth forums.

Found the quote, posted by Dave 



> no. and Andy Sneap and James had a talk with him about how you can't really dig in on the down-picking on the E-string with a 7 string guitar; that we don't have any 7 string stuff; and Chris being the pro that he is, went right out and had his guitar company make him two 6 strings. i think that the guitar company that snags him is going to be lucky.
> 
> I hope it is Dean or Jackson.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 26, 2008)

If Dean get Broderick and take away the chance of his Ibanez being made, I genuinely can't see me buying a new guitar for the next few years, if ever. I can't see Jackson doing anything interesting for him, let alone the prospect of Dave letting him play Jackson, same deal with ESP.


----------



## st2012 (Dec 26, 2008)

That man's got extremely good taste. And he's not bad at guitar playing either...


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 26, 2008)

IM04 said:


> Mustaine quote on Broderick ditching sevens



Yeah... coming from Mustaine, I can't take that at face value. Broderick taking technique advice from Andy Sneap would be like one of us going to Drew for a lesson on punctuality Plus, with a Sneap production, any difference that might come from there being no low B string would be negligible at best. You can guarantee that Mustaine is doing his best to, ahem, "guide" Chris towards Dean or whoever else will let Mustaine claim to have designed their entire guitar line and not call him on it.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 26, 2008)

as great as it all is for chris i wish mustain would just go away
thinking he can tell people what gear they can and cant play
i hope chris actaully told him to fuck off but dave is trying to bullshit to sound like the big man


----------



## Johann (Dec 26, 2008)

i'd like to see chris playing a Jackson, maybe some kickass Soloist with Bareknuckles as signature model in 6 and 7 string 


okay, i better stop dreaming now.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 26, 2008)

IM04 said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned yet as I haven't read the whole thread. But Chris has decided to move into 6 strings for Megadeth.
> Dave mentioned it to him about the picking style necessary for playing 'Deth being easier on a 6er and he's getting some made. It was posted by Dave on the Megadeth forums.
> 
> Found the quote, posted by Dave



that's such BS


----------



## Apophis (Dec 26, 2008)

looks great


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 26, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> that's such BS



Why? Chris doesn't even use the low B except for his solo in between songs. 

If Dave asked Chris to switch, I couldn't see Chris putting up much of a fuss as he's a professional musician. He has a job and his employer doesn't believe he has the right tool for the job. Besides, in one of the previous posts:



> Chris being the pro that he is, went right out and had his guitar company make him two 6 strings. i think that the guitar company that snags him is going to be lucky.



So wouldn't that be Ibanez?


----------



## IM04 (Dec 26, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> that's such BS



Ummm... No. It was posted by Dave Mustaine on the Megadeth forums. Would I go to the trouble of making up a quote like that to convince a few sevenstring fans that Chris was switched to 6 strings? No, I have better fucking things to do. Besides, anyone who is registered on there can dig up Daves post within the minute.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 26, 2008)

dude....chris has more 6's then 7's anyway, he just happend to be involved with seven string bands all his career. but still.....if i was in megadeth as a 7 player, id definitely switch to 6. its kind of a hassle to avoid hitting or rubbing the low b for extended times when chugging the E


----------



## zak (Dec 26, 2008)

the reason he hasn't switched is pretty simple. He avoids huge leaps around the neck by utilizing the low B. Go watch that little video of him playing a snippet of Sleepwalker, he plays on the low B to avoid the jumps.

This debate happened when he first joined and it is silly. He's at the caliber where if he wanted to play a 15 string guitar and only use 6 or 7 strings, he wouldn't accidentally hit any other string.


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 26, 2008)

Dave Mustaine is really retarded about the way people play near him - he was apparantly bitching about the way Marty held his wrist while playing rhythm parts too, back in the day.

He's really intelligent and well spoken, but he seems to have this innate need to lord his intellect over his bandmates. He should take some time out to go to University and learn how to research and think critically, which might quench his inferiority complex, as well as improving the quality of his lyrics. I think he'd make a dynamite Cultural Studies or History major.


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2008)

What Ibanez REALLY need to do is open a CS to the public. How many people have stopped playing Ibanez when they wanted something made to their specs because they didn't want to compromise on any specs?

Also, I doubt Chris would ditch his 7's for MD. Like someone said, can use it to play shit in position, or tune it with a high A to help with leads. And holy fuck, I really hope he wouldn't ditch Ibanez for Dean. I suppose though if anyone could design a Dean I'd actually want to play, it'd be Chris


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 27, 2008)

thats why you buy a ran.....lol


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 27, 2008)

Dear god, I'm just hoping he doesn't go to dean. I'd really like to see him get a GREAT custom model that is actually affordable. 



Koshchei said:


> Dave Mustaine is really retarded about the way people play near him - he was apparantly bitching about the way Marty held his wrist while playing rhythm parts too, back in the day.



Didn't he also bitch about Marty not being able to play chords or something? Idk it was either what you said or both, which just makes me wonder a few things...

1) How many songs does MD actually play FULL chords, and:

2) How does a guy like Marty NOT KNOW HOW TO PLAY CHORDS. I mean I'm sorry, when you're on Marty's level of playing you CAN play chords. Makes me wonder about Mustains sanity.

And I agree, Mustaine - God complex = A much more tolerable Mustaine.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> thats why you buy a ran.....lol



Ran aren't worth it. BEFORE I was done my quote, it was at 4000 Euro's. I think there must have been some kind of language barrier, because when I clarified specs with him, he was like "Oh, that will be another 250 euro's" etc, SEVERAL times in details I had already sent him and I thought had been painfully clear.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 27, 2008)

Marty can't play chords? wtf is hangar 18 then?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Ran aren't worth it. BEFORE I was done my quote, it was at 4000 Euro's. I think there must have been some kind of language barrier, because when I clarified specs with him, he was like "Oh, that will be another 250 euro's" etc, SEVERAL times in details I had already sent him and I thought had been painfully clear.


wtf dude? were you asking fora guitar made out of AAAAAA chinese acient oak? the highest ive EVER had from a ran quote was 2300 euro. and that was a FULLY loaded guitar


----------



## WillingWell (Dec 27, 2008)

You have to admit though, watching Marty Friedman's picking hand is nauseating.


----------



## Harry (Dec 27, 2008)

silentrage said:


> Marty can't play chords? wtf is hangar 18 then?



I don't think Dave Mustaine was saying it as literally as that.
It's more about how apparently Dave Mustaine would have to show Marty Friedman time and time again how to play his rhythm parts, despite the fact Marty could rip out amazing leads the first.
Hence the phrase "Marty Friedman Syndrome" which has been bandied out over the years, referring to an amazing lead player who generally struggles with rhythm playing a bit.


----------



## oompa (Dec 27, 2008)

Rich5150 said:


>



ok thats a drewltastic guitar.

now can you help me erase this image from my head? if i cant have it i dont want my memory to have it either


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 27, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> dude....chris has more 6's then 7's anyway, he just happend to be involved with seven string bands all his career. but still.....if i was in megadeth as a 7 player, id definitely switch to 6. its kind of a hassle to avoid hitting or rubbing the low b for extended times when chugging the E


 
I've never had an issue with this. In all honesty Chris's technical ability is absolutely insane. The man can play nearly anything. It's much more likely it is dave who is struggling to keep up with Chris's riffs than it is the other way around.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 27, 2008)

One question about the Not holding his wrist right.

Isn't Mustaine a Self Tought player which would make what HE does the WRONG way?? 

any ways that is a sweet 7 string


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2008)

Broderick is fucking ripped


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 27, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> One question about the Not holding his wrist right.
> 
> Isn't Mustaine a Self Tought player which would make what HE does the WRONG way??
> 
> any ways that is a sweet 7 string



There's nothing "wrong" about being self-taught. 



oompa said:


> now can you help me erase this image from my head? if i cant have it i dont want my memory to have it either


*
Mod Edit: Warning kids the following YouTube video is NSFW. Proceed with caution. *


----------



## budda (Dec 27, 2008)

i'll take the brunette


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 27, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> I've never had an issue with this. In all honesty Chris's technical ability is absolutely insane. The man can play nearly anything. It's much more likely it is dave who is struggling to keep up with Chris's riffs than it is the other way around.



Dave is struggling to keep up on Megadeth songs with Chris so he's making Chris change from 7's to 6's? Yeah I can see how you came to that conclusion.


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 27, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Dave is struggling to keep up on Megadeth songs with Chris so he's making Chris change from 7's to 6's? Yeah I can see how you came to that conclusion.


 
In my old band my one guitarist used a six string and myself and the other guitarist used 7 strings and out bassist a five string. Even when we'd play parts without the 7 string he still got confused by it all the time. 

And to dave's defense regarding mary not holding his wrist right. Marty has one of the oddest picking style I've ever seen. Seriously when my bassist randomly plays my guitar he has a more orthodox picking style than him.  honestly nothing is wrong with playing your own style but watching Friedman pick gives me a headache.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 27, 2008)

Marty is just restraining himself, if he played at his full speed, which is 4 _million_ notes per second, your head explodes, you die, which is bad for album sales.
So he keeps it low, around 9 thousand. 
Maybe even over 9000.

>.>
<.<


----------



## Demeyes (Dec 27, 2008)

I can't see why Broderick would switch to 6, he's been playing away in Megadeth for a while and doing fine. What possible reason could there be that would mean he'd have to change now? He already knows all the songs


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> wtf dude? were you asking fora guitar made out of AAAAAA chinese acient oak? the highest ive EVER had from a ran quote was 2300 euro. and that was a FULLY loaded guitar



You'll have to ask Dariusz  I wanted a 7 string carved top super strat with a flamed maple top and a triple step dragon burst finish, and an OFR. Basically the one on his webpage, but in 7 string format.

EDIT: 






Basically that, with an ebony board and an extra string obviously.


----------



## WillingWell (Dec 27, 2008)

silentrage said:


> Marty is just restraining himself, if he played at his full speed, which is 4 _million_ notes per second, your head explodes, you die, which is bad for album sales.
> So he keeps it low, around 9 thousand.
> Maybe even over 9000.
> 
> ...




Petrucci makes sure the other guitarists don't come into his default range of speed, otherwise they get hurt.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You'll have to ask Dariusz  I wanted a 7 string carved top super strat with a flamed maple top and a triple step dragon burst finish, and an OFR. Basically the one on his webpage, but in 7 string format.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


maybe when you have serious intent to buy is when he jacks you?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't think so, everyone else says his prices are good, so I have no idea why he decided to try and fuck me out of that much money 

I have 2 KxK's on order though for less than the price he quoted me for one, so it's all good.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 27, 2008)

Why is it that everytime Chris' name comes up now, the conversation inevitably gets steered towards how much of a prick Dave Mustaine may or may not be?

Just feels like we're constantly beating a long dead horse.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Why is it that everytime Chris' name comes up now, the conversation inevitably gets steered towards how much of a prick Dave Mustaine may or may not be?



Because he's in Megadeth, and Mustaine is a prick  It's not like the facts are unrelated.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 28, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Because he's in Megadeth, and Mustaine is a prick  It's not like the facts are unrelated.



Well yeah, but can't we just talk about how awesome Chris and his guitars are?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2008)

There's not much to say, other than his guitars rock. There's countless stories of Dave being a cock bag


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 28, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Dave is struggling to keep up on Megadeth songs with Chris so he's making Chris change from 7's to 6's? Yeah I can see how you came to that conclusion.



Yah I find it odd that Dave would struggle playing the songs HE wrote.. where Chris has basically just come into the band having to learn everything that Dave wrote 20 years ago. o-O

I dont see why people bash Dave as a guitarist, remember, hes the RHYTHM guitarist in his band, yet can shred/play lead better than most rock/metal bands. He hires the top guns (Marty, Chris) solely on the fact that he wants the absolute best in the genre to take Megadeth to the next level, which is why I love Megadeth. They are not just another thrash band with a pentatonic wanker (ie Kirk Hammett), they are a thrash band with some of the best guitarists in the world, let alone the genre (Marty, Poland, Chris)

Anyways.. I didnt read the last like 10 pages of this thread, is there any word on if Broderick is getting a LACS 6 string also since he plays it in Megadeth? That would be badass, if he got another LACS RGA, like in some badass color (like a dragonburst)


----------



## oompa (Dec 28, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> *
> Mod Edit: Warning kids the following YouTube video is NSFW. Proceed with caution. *




thanks Aaron! 

replacing one addiction with another always does the trick!


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry about not tagging that one NSFW, I almost did, but for some reason (which I now can't remember ) I didn't.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't like it as much as the original, personally. But very badass nonetheless (I'mma huge Broderick fan)


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 28, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> Yah I find it odd that Dave would struggle playing the songs HE wrote.. where Chris has basically just come into the band having to learn everything that Dave wrote 20 years ago. o-O
> 
> I dont see why people bash Dave as a guitarist, remember, hes the RHYTHM guitarist in his band, yet can shred/play lead better than most rock/metal bands. He hires the top guns (Marty, Chris) solely on the fact that he wants the absolute best in the genre to take Megadeth to the next level, which is why I love Megadeth. They are not just another thrash band with a pentatonic wanker (ie Kirk Hammett), they are a thrash band with some of the best guitarists in the world, let alone the genre (Marty, Poland, Chris)
> 
> Anyways.. I didnt read the last like 10 pages of this thread, is there any word on if Broderick is getting a LACS 6 string also since he plays it in Megadeth? That would be badass, if he got another LACS RGA, like in some badass color (like a dragonburst)



I wasn't talking about old Deth songs but rather new ones they are working on for the album. 

But to say Broderick would struggle on any Deth song is pretty silly. THe dude has insane abilities. Not to mention he's been on tour with Deth for atleast a year now. I highly doubt his recent switch to six strings for the recording of the new album is because he struggles play Daves's stuff. Honestly I think It's just Dave being Dave. Chris will probably continue to play 7s on tour and likely in the studio. He just won't use those extra low notes likely.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 28, 2008)

^ NickCormier claimed Dave was the one that struggled to play his own parts, not Broderick


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 28, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't think so, everyone else says his prices are good, so I have no idea why he decided to try and fuck me out of that much money
> 
> I have 2 KxK's on order though for less than the price he quoted me for one, so it's all good.


 
Perhaps he has something against panty sniffing zombies


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 28, 2008)

Trespass said:


> ^ NickCormier claimed Dave was the one that struggled to play his own parts, not Broderick



I said it was stupid for the past poster to say EITHER would struggle to play the parts, but especially why in the hell would Mustaine struggle to play things he wrote? Thats what someone was claiming above me, I was basically saying thats rediculous.

We're talkin about Megadeth, not Dragonforce.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> We're talkin about Megadeth, not Dragonforce.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 28, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> We're talkin about Megadeth, not Dragonforce.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 28, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> dude....chris has more 6's then 7's anyway, he just happend to be involved with seven string bands all his career. but still.....if i was in megadeth as a 7 player, id definitely switch to 6. its kind of a hassle to avoid hitting or rubbing the low b for extended times when chugging the E



I think the only band he's been in that uses 7s is Nevermore. He's known as "The dude from Jag Panzer", mostly, before he got the job in Megadeth. Jag Panzer is mostly 6 string stuff in drop D, and chris' 7 in standard.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2008)

Chris could probably play a 21 string mandolin in any band and make it work.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Dec 29, 2008)

So I was thinking, what if this is one of the two sevenstring guitars Ibanez is about to unveil at NAMM? They did mention one would have maple of some sort, so maybe it's not a maple fretboard, but this sweet purple quilt top prestige! That would fucking rule (here's hoping anyway)


----------



## GazPots (Dec 29, 2008)

EdgeCrusher said:


> So I was thinking, what if this is one of the two sevenstring guitars Ibanez is about to unveil at NAMM? They did mention one would have maple of some sort, so maybe it's not a maple fretboard, but this sweet purple quilt top prestige! That would fucking rule (here's hoping anyway)




Check it..... 



IBANEZ said:


> Yes, there will be a *Maple-fretboard seven string RG Prestige* wedged into our lineup. And no...it's not black!
> 
> Jay




Jay is an Ibanez forum moderator by the way. 


Also judging by his other comments i'm prediciting this guitar will be Blue. Hopefully it'll be a dark blue with a nice figured top on it.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 29, 2008)

GazPots said:


> Check it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Well, atleast there's gonna be another 7 string RG. I still have my fingers crossed for a Broderick sig though


----------



## Totem_37 (Dec 29, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> They are not just another thrash band with a pentatonic wanker (ie Kirk Hammett)



Kirk's not a pentatonic wanker, he's a harmonic minor/phrygian wanker


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm digging the Affliction shirt. And the guitar.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 29, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> I'm digging the Affliction shirt. And the guitar.



And that red monkey watch  I asked for one for my b-day 

I love the affliction line but can't afford a $60 t-shirt lol.


----------



## jacoby66 (Dec 30, 2008)

Am I the only one that noticed the Marshall?

Chris is still using Engl's right?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2008)

jacoby66 said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the Marshall?
> 
> Chris is still using Engl's right?



Maybe it was just a back drop or prop the mag used?


----------



## jacoby66 (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought so.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 30, 2008)

Im dreading that it will be Green.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Im dreading that it will be Green.



Green/pink/any color at all >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> flat black


----------



## Rich5150 (Dec 30, 2008)

jacoby66 said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the Marshall?
> 
> Chris is still using Engl's right?



It was a shot from the studio the Marshall is Mustaines


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 30, 2008)

Chugging away on the E string on a 7-string does require a tightly controlled motion, and perhaps Dave thinks that Broderick isn't flailing away at the low E hard enough. That seems silly to me, but it also seems very 'Dave'.

Either way, I like Broderick's new guitar--too bad it will never see the light of day as a production model.


----------



## Triple7 (Dec 30, 2008)

Damn that's awesome!

I wanted to do something similar...shit.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wonder why Ibanez wouldnt ask him out all there seven string players. He the one that plays them consistently.


----------

